
Decentralized Twitter - samcampbell
https://leeroy.io/
======
cjbprime
Installed Brave and Metamask but sign up hangs after entering username.

~~~
samcampbell
You have to approve the $0.03 transaction on Meta Mask. It's not user
friendly. You can also watch to see if the transaction is pending on
etherscan.

~~~
cjbprime
Oh weird, I don't have a balance and nothing mentioned that.

